# Re-matching TPMS sensors after a rotation.



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The pressure drop works!


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Pressure increase/decrease works, I've done once already and getting ready to rotate again.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I know it works on 2011, should on 2012.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

It works for sure on 2011. There was some mention of it being disabled on 2012 due to the car sometimes finding nearby sensors (such as your neighbours) and programming those instead. That's why Chevy recommends the reprogram tool... but its worth a shot. Go to your pressure monitor on your DIC and hold the end button down for a few seconds. If the car beeps and it says something like "tire reprogram active" then it should work. Start with the drivers side front and work your way around the car clockwise (front passenger, rear passenger, then rear driver). I know for mine you have to let out a LOT of air. so be persistent and wait for the horn to scare the crap out of you before moving to the next tire. Let us know how it goes...


----------



## kingjim9 (Jan 7, 2012)

Alright, thanks guys! I'm going to give it a shot. I know that's the method I used to use on my '09 Cobalt.

I've also heard that the special tool chevy recommends is nothing more than a magnet, anyone know any more on this?


----------



## kingjim9 (Jan 7, 2012)

Just finished up the rotation, the air drop method does indeed work as others have indicated. I seemed to have to remove a lot more air than I previously remembered on other chevy's (down to about 17 psi) but oh well, its done and all re-matched none the less!


----------

